# Rattie Tattie Rescue Needs Your Help!



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Currently in Wooster, OH; many small pets were seized after a cruelty investigation at a pet store. There were 61 rats. The news gets worse. The Humane Society, quarantining the rats for RTR, failed to separate the males from the females. They are now looking at approximately 500 rats....with about 20 still remaining from the last hoarding case, and many other rats besides.

They do transport the rats through many states. Fosters, donations, and of course adopters are all needed! RTR is pursuing 501c3 status, but currently is run solely on love and donations. http://www.rattietattierescue.com/


NEWS:
The Dayton Hoarding: http://www.whio.com/news/news/200-pet-rats-rescued-apartment/ngrgL/
The Pet Store: http://www.the-daily-record.com/local news/2015/01/21/critters-pet-shop-faces-animal-cruelty-charges


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

I just made a donation - it's stunning that the males and females weren't separated


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm just shocked that they didn't separate. That is just crazy and irresponsible.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah. There is a local rescue going down to assess the situation and try to separate as many males/females as possible. This is really the only rescue within many hours of Wooster, and they're just on the road to 501c3 status but are still quite small. I plan to foster for them as my mischief passes, they really deserve all the help they can.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh geez I hope they can find homes for them all. I wonder what they're going to do once the babies come. Have 40 different tanks?


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Do they deliver to Texas?


----------



## SaraLovesRats (Jan 11, 2015)

Specifically the DFW area


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

The freaking Humane Society failed to separate them? Jeez. I am always available for transportation in the Long Island/NY metro/eastern PA area. Give a shout if you get a rattie train going and need someone to cover this area.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I want to foster so bad I can't stand it. I have a soft spot for pregnant mamas, I specialize in that field and working with aggressive animals; I don't give up. I want so bad to foster but I'm not sure if my landlord will let that fly. Only one way to find out I guess, looks like I'll be touching up my persuasive skills.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

From their facebook:
"8 Nursing Moms
74 Babies
24 Grown Females
13 Grown Males
Total as of today = 119"
10 confirmed pregnant. Many more possible.


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh god if only I lived in America!! awful situation though


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

At least ten more are pregnant, so many more to come - per the Facebook update


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

If I can persuade my landlord (who happens to be my father in law) I plan on adopting a hairless or patchwork girl. I'm a softy for nakies and I've wanted one from day one.


----------



## LilCritter (Feb 25, 2014)

Any chance they can get transported to Southern California?


----------



## erinsweeney (Nov 13, 2014)

I live in Cleveland and probably have room for one more lady if transport is an option. Young is good, I have two young females currently


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have passed your interest on! They're coordinating a rat train now, so we will have to see what is possible.

@erinsweeney, Cleveland is definitely possible. I would put a application in at their website, and if you want you can join the facebook group "Rattie Tattie Rescue" so you can talk to the owner, Arianne.

From their FB: "Headed to Morehead Kentucky tomorrow if anyone else wants to adopt between Amelia and there."


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/405762832925567

BABY PALOOZA

Weaned litters will be available for adoption. You will need pre-approved for adoption from this event.


----------

